# Anyone listen to praise in other langaugages?



## brg240 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello ladies I hope you are all doing well. Does anyone hear like to listen to music in different languages? My family does not share my enthusiam for them but I've always loved listening to music in other languages. Growing up Jaci Velaquez was my absolute favorite singer. (Now that I think about it I my love of other languages is probably in part thanks to her.) So anyone else get blessed when they here others praising God in a language different from your own? If so please do post Or if your native langaugage isn't English please post some of the music in your language 

I was going to post some original songs in the respective languages but I got distracted by covers.

*FRENCH*
[video=youtube;KxyXkcc_dlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxyXkcc_dlQ&p=C27D3B3917A8E4AB[/video]
Apperently this song can bring tears to my eyes in languages I can't speak.
[video=youtube;gmuh2youhv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmuh2youhv8[/video]
I wish someone would post the lyrics because I really want to sing along. French speaking ladies, any of you want to help? 

(they have a couple more songs on their yt channel too) 
*KOREAN*
My Desire
[video=youtube;pL2B6qv0m2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL2B6qv0m2I[/video]

[video=youtube;UhNiIhO0dHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhNiIhO0dHw[/video]
If you want to listen more type in 'korean + heritage mass choir' and the second vid is from their yt channel so you can browse there too.

I actually really would like to visit a service but I'll settle if I can get their albums. (Might have to get my bro's gf to buy them for since she's there.) 

[video=youtube;iwrpUFJJ7GE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwrpUFJJ7GE[/video]
I used to listen to this song almost every night before I went to bed when i was in 4th grade. 

Hope you all have a blessed day.


----------



## Laela (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, Brg240,

Yeah, I listen to praise music in other languages (other cultures, too)  the Nigerian praise songs are great.. love Agatha Moses and Rosemary Chuckwu (her vid is below) 

[video=youtube;cpkjBYZva6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpkjBYZva6w&feature=related[/video]
*
Salvatore Salerno shares nice songs:*
[video=youtube;QBMtdQcPh0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBMtdQcPh0E[/video]


I enjoy songs in Spanish and Hebrew.. The other day I heard a gorgeous song in Spanish in-studio on my local Christian radio, but I can't recall the author's name! I agree, it's a beautiful thing to hear others praise God in their languages..God is awesome

Thanks for posting those...


----------



## Xaragua (Oct 26, 2010)

The first two musics are in swahili and I like both versions

YouTube - hakuna mungu kama wewe


YouTube - hakuna mungu kama wewe

This one is in H. creole my native language
YouTube - Best haitian gospel vox Dei populi kenbe fem


----------



## Laela (Oct 27, 2010)

^^^ Love that first Swahili song! _Beautiful_....


----------



## Laela (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry OP, don't mean to take over your thread..   I'm hoping to see more songs from others. But I came across this gorgeous song by Rose Muhando from Tanzania. Before I was saved I listened to a lot of African artists, Angelique Kidjo, Lucky Dube, etc... so it's good there are great Christian artists doing their thing for God! I'm running into some new favorites... 

Blessings
[video=youtube;7U17MapqV1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U17MapqV1k[/video]


----------



## Xaragua (Oct 29, 2010)

Deleted post


----------



## Xaragua (Oct 29, 2010)

Laela said:


> ^^^ Love that first Swahili song! _Beautiful_....


I am glad you like it because when I listen to those songs my sister thinks that iam


----------



## brg240 (Oct 31, 2010)

Laela said:


> Sorry OP, don't mean to take over your thread..   I'm hoping to see more songs from others.


 
no that's more than fine, post as much as you want  I need to look up some songs in Hebrew and I got to hear some songs that they played at the Messianic Jewish Center and I really liked them. Do you know any off the top of your head.

I love the Nigerian song you posted and this song 'Blessing' too 

joseelie - thanks so much, I love the Hatian Creole song and both versions of the Swahali song as well

thank you both for posting


----------



## Xaragua (Nov 5, 2010)

YouTube - simba wa yuda

Another song in Swahili. Blessing


----------



## divya (Nov 6, 2010)

Wonderful thread! 

Love Nigerian Christian music! 

Chioma Chukwuka Akpotha - God of Overtake 1/3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_zIrLgHU0c

God of Overtake 2/3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqwRxQ_7xlc&feature=related

"Jesus, I Love You" brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## Laela (Nov 7, 2010)

My DH is looking at me like this too.. I don't care.. LOL
I even got the Haukuna Mungu Kama Wewe dance down now.... 

 
God bless...



joseelie said:


> I am glad you like it because when I listen to those songs my sister thinks that iam


----------



## Laela (Nov 7, 2010)

*More Rose Muhando..."Nibebe" {Carry me}*

[video=youtube;89maW4DxP7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89maW4DxP7k[/video] 

*Beautiful song by Kenyan singer Eunice Njeri*- "Najua"
[video=youtube;EYUVgqsgLpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYUVgqsgLpY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Laela (Nov 12, 2010)

I was listening to this online station today, Sounds of Shalom There's a nice tune by Jonathan Settel, "Adonai S'Fatai" that I like:


[video=youtube;_0fBgAJhL_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0fBgAJhL_A&feature=related[/video]






brg240 said:


> no that's more than fine, post as much as you want  *I need to look up some songs in Hebrew and I got to hear some songs that they played at the Messianic Jewish Center and I really liked them. Do you know any off the top of your head.
> *
> I love the Nigerian song you posted and this song 'Blessing' too
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Nov 17, 2010)

Another 'gem' that I'm playing over and over today  


MOYO WANGU

Sweet music, sweet savor to the Most High! And I'm learning Swahili as I sing along... 
_
Moyo wangu
Sifa mpe Yesu_


Anyone here fluent in Swahili?


----------



## Xaragua (Nov 18, 2010)

This is another song it is in swahili
YouTube - Yesu Nakupenda

Laela, i really like the Moyo Wangu song.


----------



## Laela (Nov 19, 2010)

^^^ I really love all her song ministry!

Here's a really sweet sound from South Africa .. whew!

Ke Tsamaya Le Jeso


----------



## Laela (Nov 20, 2010)

This man's song ministry is so anointed...another one of his songs...

Africa by Andile B

I'm singing along and replacing "Africa" with "America" and it fits perfectly...beautiful song.


----------



## brg240 (Nov 21, 2010)

joseelie said:


> YouTube - simba wa yuda
> 
> Another song in Swahili. Blessing



I have this song on repeat I love it

thanks for all these songs Laela!


----------



## Laela (Nov 22, 2010)

YW... I see you like the Kijito Choir... have you heard this one >> HAKUNA KAMA WEWE MSALABA WA YESU   

For some reason, the lead female singer's voice is very soothing....   




brg240 said:


> I have this song on repeat I love it
> 
> thanks for all these songs Laela!


----------



## Xaragua (Nov 23, 2010)

This is in H. Creole, it was taped during a church service. This song says that with God anything is possible.
YouTube - Jericho de l'artiste Jean Marie Desir


----------



## Laela (Nov 25, 2010)

^^ love that!

More from South Africa...those folks can sing!

Kae Le Kae  by *Keke*

Uyingcwele by *Rebecca Malope*


----------



## Laela (Nov 29, 2010)

I love this artist! Have to get his CD....  

Keke "Sibekewe"


----------



## Laela (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry ya'll .. I'm in praise mode.. 

I came across this medley from the same Keke concert ^^^

 Beeeeauuuuuutiful song by the Spirit of Praise Choir, esp the ending.... _The Lord's prayer for Africa_..Amen!!


----------



## Farida (Dec 10, 2010)

Laela said:


> Another 'gem' that I'm playing over and over today
> 
> 
> MOYO WANGU
> ...



I am fluent in Swahili. "Moyo Wangu" means "My heart."
Sifa mpe Yesu means "give praise to God."


----------



## Farida (Dec 10, 2010)

I love Makoma. They are Congolese siblings.

Specifically Natalie Makoma. I don't speak the language but man I feel the spirit! She is the lead singer. She can blow and her hair is to die for.

Enjoy...I hope it touches you. Nathalie (sp?) has some English music as well. Search youtube. 

YouTube - Makoma - mokonzi na bakonzi (mokonzi na bakonzi - I think it means "King of Kings")

YouTube - Makoma Moto Oyo (good quality) (Tala Moto Oyo) - I think it something like "this person" and goes on to extol his virtues.

YouTube - Makoma Butu na moyi (good quality) (Butu na Moyi - I haven't the faintest what it means)

YouTube - Makoma - Napesi (OFFICIAL VIDEO) (Napesi - don't know what that is?)


----------



## Laela (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you!!! :Rose:

That Nathalie has a beautiful voice!.  I'm enjoying Napesi now.. thanks for the links... more to love about African Gospel!!



Farida said:


> I am fluent in Swahili. "Moyo Wangu" means "My heart."
> Sifa mpe Yesu means "give praise to God."


----------



## Farida (Dec 13, 2010)

Let me know if there's any more Swahili you would like me to translate.



Laela said:


> Thank you!!! :Rose:
> 
> That Nathalie has a beautiful voice!.  I'm enjoying Napesi now.. thanks for the links... more to love about African Gospel!!



You're welcome. I am such a Nathalie stan! I want to learn Tala Moto Oyo to sing at church.



Laela said:


> YW... I see you like the Kijito Choir... have you heard this one >> HAKUNA KAMA WEWE MSALABA WA YESU
> 
> For some reason, the lead female singer's voice is very soothing....



That's a weird/awkward title.  It literally translates to "there is no one like you cross of Jesus."



joseelie said:


> This is another song it is in swahili
> YouTube - Yesu Nakupenda
> 
> Laela, i really like the Moyo Wangu song.



Yesu Nakupenda means "Jesus I love you." Now you know how to say I love you in Swahili. Just say 'nakupenda.'



Laela said:


> *More Rose Muhando..."Nibebe" {Carry me}*
> 
> [video=youtube;89maW4DxP7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89maW4DxP7k[/video]
> 
> ...



Najua means "I know."



Laela said:


> My DH is looking at me like this too.. I don't care.. LOL
> I even got the Haukuna Mungu Kama Wewe dance down now....
> 
> 
> God bless...



" There is no God like You" that makes sense.



joseelie said:


> YouTube - simba wa yuda
> 
> Another song in Swahili. Blessing



Simba means "lion." Yuda, I believe is Judah. So it is "Lion of Judah."


----------



## Farida (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha I love how Kenyans get down in those videos. So cheesy but that's "how we do." Even Kenyan Catholic masses are lively. I saw a video on youtube where the priest was dancing at the pulpit while singing. There's no way they would have converted us without letting us break down and move with our drums and Kayambas!


----------



## Laela (Dec 20, 2010)

_WA uwezo eee eee eeee eee﻿ eeeeeeeeeee
Hakuna mungu kama wewe Bwana
aaaaaaaaaaa..... Hakuna mungu kama wewe, Bwana...
#
Mwimbie Bwana wa Mabwana
Bwana Asifiwe! ....
#
Jehovah-asifiwe...

Ale-ale- luja  (Aleluia)
Ale-ale- luja  (Aleluia)
Ale-ale- luja  (Aleluia)
Bwana mungu asfiwe 

_


This song was posted already, but I play it a lot.. it blesses my heart and ushers in some high praises! (still learning)

Hakuna mungu kama wewe

Thanks for the Swahili translations, Farida.. I'm learning this language and some Sotho.

Here's a nice song in that language (not for everyone.. )
Malinbongwe


----------



## Xaragua (Dec 20, 2010)

The following song is from the Ivory Coast, it is in french. 
YouTube - IL EST BON DE LOUER DIEU

Second is french song, her voice is so soothing
YouTube - Entend mon coeur

last on is in H. Creole
YouTube - loué,loué


----------



## Laela (Dec 21, 2010)

_Yaweh_





(ETA: old vid was removed)


----------



## babs30 (Dec 22, 2010)

i listen to praise in hebrew, i'm a messianic believer you can check out paul wilbur's albums he is the number one messianic worship leader in the messianic movement.


----------



## divya (Dec 25, 2010)

Trinidad & Tobago. 

The Christmas music is called parang and is traditionally in Spanish. 

*Los Alumnus de San Juan* - "Cantando Gloria" 

YouTube - Cantando Gloria - Los Alumnos de San Juan

"Cantando gloria, gloria, gloria en el cielo 
en un establo nacio el Dios verdadero"


----------



## Laela (Dec 26, 2010)

Divya, gyal, wha yuh say!?!  beautiful voices...


----------



## Sarophina (Dec 27, 2010)

I love this song, it originated in Congo: Ensengo
YouTube - "Esengo" by Selah
Here's another one: We'll understand it by and by
YouTube - By and By

Here's one in Spanish by Ingrid Rosario: Como Tu y yo
YouTube - Gente como tu y yo Ingrid Rosario.wmv


----------



## Laela (Dec 28, 2010)

Some more sweet sounds...

Magodimong Mane (in Heaven...) by _Solly Malanghu
_

Namhla Nikosi by _Zanela "Zaza" Mokheti_ 


This Amharic song is just beautiful!! 
 Yene Egziabher  by _Lily (Kalkidan) Tilahun_
(can someone please translate?)

Long live this thread!


----------



## Sarophina (Jan 20, 2011)

YouTube - african worship " kronkron no " by Osei Boafo Kronkron no- Worship in Twi (Ghana)- My friend translated this as meaning the blood of the lamb, the holy blood of the lamb.

YouTube - "We Ose" by Benita Iyere Okojie We Ose-Worsip in Yoruba (Nigeria)


----------



## Laela (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope ya'll enjoy this song...so full of energy!

YouTube - Benjamin Dube - *Ithuba Lokuthandaza* meaning, "I have time/a moment to Pray"

This music sound toooo familiar to me..


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 20, 2011)

I totally enjoyed that Laela!


----------



## Laela (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad enjoyed it, Jina! 

.. heading back to the Caribbean, with some nice songs

This Gospel singer is from my native country:
YouTube - Demeuré an pawol la - Xavier Foster 
_Demeuré an pawol la _ is  Dominican patwah for  "Stay in the Word" 


From the U.S.V.I. (this is in English, but ..   )
YouTube - Shine the Light - Medley


----------



## Xaragua (Jan 20, 2011)

Laela said:


> Glad enjoyed it, Jina!
> 
> .. heading back to the Caribbean, with some nice songs
> 
> ...




Leala, this song is in H. creole.


----------



## Laela (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Xaragua!   I stand corrected on the French dialect; it sounds more like Dominican patwah to me. No intention to mislead.. I had to call mom to ask, because she has Xavier's music.. she's not certain of his connection to Haiti. He lives in Martinique or Guadeloupe, but is a Dominican son of soil... that's all his bio I know of.  I just love the songs... 

More from Messiuer Xavier... enjoy! 

YouTube - xavier fosster s ou paré, _"Ou Pare?_", Are you ready? (If Jesus was to return today)


----------



## Xaragua (Jan 21, 2011)

^^ they speak creole in Martinique & Guadeloupe but it is slightly different than H. Creole. So this is probably why I think the song is in H. Creole. Thanks for the info
God bless


----------



## Laela (Jan 23, 2011)

Sharing some praiseful Nigerians songs 

YouTube - Rebecca ft Uche - Covenant Song (Official Video) 

Had a great time after church dancing and praising Him to this song!
YouTube - JOYOUS CELEBRATION 13 - UCHE - MY GOD IS GOOD

God is good!


----------



## Abibi (Jan 25, 2011)

Madame Abitor - -Dieu a Ecoute Tes Pleurs
In a Togolese language and French with French and English subtitles
YouTube - TOGO - MADAME ABITOR - DIEU A ECOUTE TES PLEURS

Half of the song is in a Togolese language and the same message is repeated in French. English subtitles appear during the 2nd half of the song. Basically, the song says, " Child of God, God has heard your cries. He has seen your suffering. He wants to save you.


----------



## Abibi (Jan 25, 2011)

YouTube - Arbre de Vie "ça va aller"
Basically, they're saying, " Amen, do not cry anymore. It is well. Everything is gonna be ok despite of the humiliation, was, etc...".


----------



## Laela (Jan 27, 2011)

Love this praise song... it's in Zulu, such a beautiful language...  (no, I'm not fluent   )

YouTube - Wayanmalala - Joyous Celebrations
_
Umthwalo wezono zami

Ngawulahlela eKhalvari

Wanyamalala Wanyamalala

Umthwalo wezono zami_



(The burden of my sins

I threw away at Calvary

There the burden of my sins disappeared)


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 30, 2011)

Laela said:


> Glad enjoyed it, Jina!
> 
> .. heading back to the Caribbean, with some nice songs
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Laela. Have to call my mom for help with some of the kweyol words  

Nice thread. Here is a song from my childhood: 

Yo tengo gozo, gozo en mi corazon (I have a joy, joy down in my heart)


----------



## Laela (Feb 20, 2011)

My God is good!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_x3Cv1w0uA


----------



## Laela (Feb 27, 2011)

Love what's going on in E Africa. 

I really enjoy this Rose Muhando song, about going Home, resting forever in Heaven.. with a new body. All suffering, pain gone, and seeing the face of God, singing Hosanna. Just beautiful....  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WUG0TcbWws&feature=related

Some by Annastazia Mukabwa....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1cbRTpLmV4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hidp1ZnI0V0&feature=related


----------



## juju (Mar 9, 2011)

I listen to praise in yoruba,ibo and english.


----------



## Laela (Apr 10, 2011)

Praising Him with this version today! My God is good. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bho1JbB1gTA&feature=related









Laela said:


> My God is good!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_x3Cv1w0uA


----------



## Chrissy811 (Apr 10, 2011)

Spanish...our church is half Latino so we try to  do some.  Also the praise in spanish all the time, its a wonderful thing to behold.


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 14, 2011)

I love to hear praise in other languages...but I need some translation.


----------



## Laela (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's a great song, w/ translation! Enjoying it now >>> Siyabonga


----------



## Laela (Oct 18, 2011)

and this too... Anabadilisha


----------



## okange76 (Nov 3, 2011)

These are all Kenyan Songs. Some are subtitled in English so you can follow along. Plenty of dancing.

Luo - Lord You Satisfy Me - Subtitled 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCmh5EHjPZA&feature=player_detailpage

Luo Praise Medley - Subtitled
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Vl4u4_DeJc&feature=player_detailpage

Luo - Jesus You Gave Me Life - Subtitled 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfCGDAbfv-s&feature=player_detailpage

Kalenjin -  I Salut You - Partially Subtitled
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1GzSafHfUg&feature=player_detailpage

Kalenjin - Partially Subtitled
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoZ22afY6no&feature=player_detailpage

Kalenjin - Partially Subtitled
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fom0Kebho8&feature=player_detailpage

Swahili - I Can't Do It Alone Lord
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwbeGBTSX44&feature=player_detailpage

Swahili - Your work has no mistakes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNg5C0k80uY&feature=player_detailpage

Luhya - God Will Come when I call - Subtitled 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=v4FwiXm7FqQ

Swahili - God's Ability - Subtitled 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWod1gJvY0M&feature=player_detailpage

Luo- Subtitled 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2L3E04IaN8&feature=player_detailpage

Luo - God Guide Me - Subtitled
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV-mvZkrxZo&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Xaragua (Feb 8, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mywV4B6SYGE
Here is a great song in french, no translation but the song is mainly talking about if you take the time to count God's goodness you will see how great he is.


----------



## Maracujá (Feb 8, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zpg07eGEf8 Tu es Dieu (You are God, Your reign knows no end) One of my fav praise songs!


----------



## sizzle (Feb 11, 2014)

I have no song to add but the revival of this thread has surely blessed me.  I was, for many hours, trying to find some of them as mp3 on Amazon.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Feb 13, 2014)

Haitian gospel group. Love them! 

Alabanza Lot Bo Jouden sa. "The other side of the river"
http://youtu.be/OLqJCNSS7fM

Alabanza Beje Mwen "My Shepard"

http://youtu.be/ul7-ROkaheQ

Alabanza Tout vi Pam "all my life"
http://youtu.be/LILQu1jIaFU

Alabanza Se lavi "That's life" 
http://youtu.be/63h-YclI0tw

Alabanza Volonte w "your will" 

http://youtu.be/CV1HTV24TOY

Haitian praise and worship 
http://youtu.be/ZFgpKSU65Sk


----------



## Laela (Feb 16, 2014)

Of late, I'm enjoying Shona songs by this guy:

Namata (pray)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YInlLbRTuRI

Itshokwadi (Surely) ... -The Lord is Here-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-7M2A-J2pU

Tambira Jehova (Dance to the Lord)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgHK-WryPRc


----------

